# flour



## MaryV (Jan 31, 2009)

cant remember if i asked this already and forgot the answer, I am getting old, 
now, about storing flour, can I store flour instead of wheat? I dont want to have to buy a wheat grinder. If I use buckets, mylar bags and oxygen absorbers, wont the flour keep a long time?


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Wheat keeps way longer than flour. You're better off to store the grain and use a hand crank mill to grind it up. Flour itself goes bad pretty quick. I still keep a sack on my cart but I'll just have to rotate it out sooner. Check the expiry date on the sack. Most people say flour if stored properly lasts about 8 Months to a Year.


----------



## MaryV (Jan 31, 2009)

ok thanks.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I vacuum seal Flour just to have it on hand in our bug out gear. Sealed it stays good for about two years.


----------



## northernontario (Oct 29, 2008)

Canadian - Do you have a hand-mill? If so, where did you get it? (Trying to investigate local/canadian sources)


----------



## Herbalpagan (Dec 8, 2008)

My flour in canisters stays for about a year, the stuff I have vacuum sealed is still good (just opened some) for about 3 years and I would think it would be longer if vacuum sealed and put in the freezer. Not sure exactly.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Dtompsett - If you're in Toronto Nella the kitchen supply store will have access to them. Make sure you call ahed to check if they have them in stock. Often they are out of items. Also the counts in their inventory computer are often wrong too. The model they sell is excellent. If you tell them you have a food business you can open and account with them and they will sell to you at restaurant prices. Tell them you have a small health food baking business or something. They can also get all kinds of hand powered meat grinders, sausage stuffers, wheat grass juicers etc.


----------

